# Subwoofer Issue



## AngelBurger (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm semi-experienced with installing sub systems in cars, maybe 10 different installations under my belt. My most recent in my own car are my two 15" Kicker CVRs wired to a Boss Onyx "3500w" amp. I had a few issues at first that I overcame no problem, but now after a month of not being able to find the problem I'm will to farm this out. 

I've checked, rechecked, and rechecked again all the wiring with no issues that I could spot. I've rewired multiple time just to make sure. The amp shows it's running, power light not protection with the built in fan working fine, no fuse problems. Not a single visible problem. I'm pretty sure I've narrowed it down to being:
1)RCA cables have gone bad, it's happened before due to the radio location(will be checking tomorrow, ran out of daylight)
2)Amp is only appearing to work correctly, but not.
3)Subs have blown(unlikely, never leave them on, never route too much power to them)

Any help, especially the help that makes my brain shake again, will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

We need to rule some things out first. Take a multi-meter and check the amp on the input side and output side. Test the subwoofers on a home receiver. Usually if you push on the cone and they give resistance, they are not blown. Ive seen problems arise from running the signal cable and power together. Has the Gain been set properly with a multi-meter? Is the car running when you try. Big power setups won't work if the voltage isnt within range, the alternator is necessary to keep within range.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

For the heck of it, use a multi meter check the main fuse under the hood. As they are glass, I have seen Heat melt the solider inside the fuse. It appears good but it has no continuity, ok rca's try different ones?
Use the multi to check all power n grounds off the amp, also check the speakers with it too while you have it out.


----------

